# Some questions about an HP tv



## Holdem185 (May 2, 2009)

I just got a new hp tv and I went to get it serviced and here is what they said was wrong with it: Needs Y-PCB, Y-Driver PCB, and Control PCB... How much do these cost so I can get it fixed?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Holdem, welcome to TSF :wave:

If it is new, then get it fixed under warrantee


----------



## Holdem185 (May 2, 2009)

It doesnt have a warantee and the store I got it from isnt open anymore


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Try contacting the manufacturers & see if they can help. It is the manufacturer that usually covers warantee, not the store.


----------

